# yao's lack of shot attempts



## SMOOTH1 (Jul 16, 2002)

im not an avid rocket fan but i like francis,mobley,and yao and when i look at stats to see why they lost one thing i see is yao doent get many shot attempts, i see some are b/c of foul trouble but most of them he doesnt have many fouls is it just francis and mobley are hogging the ball or what? when yao gets the shot attempts he helps them win b/c he shoots such a high %,agree,disagree?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SMOOTH1</b>!
> im not an avid rocket fan but i like francis,mobley,and yao and when i look at stats to see why they lost one thing i see is yao doent get many shot attempts, i see some are b/c of foul trouble but most of them he doesnt have many fouls is it just francis and mobley are hogging the ball or what? when yao gets the shot attempts he helps them win b/c he shoots such a high %,agree,disagree?



i agree,i didnt see the game so i dont know how many touches the big guy got.they really need to run their half court game through yao.from the box score i couldnt tell if he was getting the ball and kicking it out or he just wasnt getting the ball period,if they feel they need to share the touches there among guys like griffin,thomas,mobley and taylor then they arent going anywhere.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

I've been saying this since they drafted Yao... that they'd be much better off if they brought in a smooth-ballhandling, good defensive SG/tall PG that won't take that many shots (Marko Jaric would be a great fit)

They don't need Franchise to turn into a pure-PG, or try to even be a pure-PG... as long as he's the only scorer in the backcourt.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

They kept isolating rice in the 3rd and played early 90's basketball...Coach has to learne to get with the times.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

while I agree with most of whats been posted here... we must also remember that Yao has been a bit under the weather with a touch of the flu lately. At least the past 2 games (Memphis and Clips) it was mentioned during both games on the local radio broadcast. I think when we see a healthier Yao, he will get more shots... like I've said before, Yao needs to get the ball early, let the offense set up, then dish out to whoever's open or let Yao take the shot.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

anything was better than standing him 20 feet from the basket while they ran iso's. He should have gotten 2 or 3 over the back fouls because he tried to run in for O boards. Like you said...give him a touch early, if nothing reverse the ball to the other side.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Wow, only 6 attempts tonight against the Heats. Anyone else seeing the correlation between the declining shot attempts by Yao and the increasing attempts by Mobley since his return? Not to mention the fact that they have been struggling recently. I don't want to put all the blame on Mobley but he could be a little bit less selfish. 

The Rockets need to focus on a inside-outside game in order to win. This isolation stuff with the guards isn't going to cut it, especially in the playoffs.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Rockets need to trade Mobley for a Brent Barry type SG.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

i don't want to say this... but Steve and Cat are treating Yao like a cheap labor, Yao pull down 12 rbs and blocked 5 shots tonight, but only shot the ball 6 times in 41 mins...


----------



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

Of course there is a correlation between cuttinos shots getter more,and yao geting less

Ive said this forever and nobody cares as long as we pull out a squeaky victory over the worst team in L.

If steve didnt hit that game winner,Im almost positive mobley would be packing his bags. 

I actually hoped for the long term sake of this club that we would lose to make a trade,but im glad eddie showed his stuff. Hopefully that means no more kenny closing out games. 

Eddie jones went off,(and cuttino guarding him no less).Dont just look at points,jones had 6 steals,10 rebounds,wouldnt you rather have him than cuttino?

I did watch the game.The stats need to be thrown out the window. IN the fourth quarter,ming was on single coverage and NEVER got the ball. I mean,it was borderline racism. I cant believe rudy is ok with mobley shooting 45% and still getting over THREE TIMES as many shots as ming who shot 5/6.

I guess rudy really is the problem after all. I wish we had a coach more aggressive,that would bench even francis if they played selfish,

You know how the conversation would go:

rudy: hey cat,stop shooting,forget the allstar game,give it to ming

cuttino:coach,thats it,trade me NOW pippen style and you get NOTHING in return

rudy: ok i will

cat: hey steve,im being traded to any team I want like pippen did,im going to lakers for fox,demand you some with me

steve: ok

steve:rudy,trade me with cat to lakers

lakers:you get only fox and fisher,HAHA

rudyk,i have no other choice since they wont play,

Now do you guys see why Rudy cant control these guys.Thats why its BAD to have cliques,because if one player is unhappy,the rest of the clique would be too.

Thats why rudy never traded cat for odom last year before deadline,because the rockets didnt want to risk pissing off steve before resigning.

You do know though why mobley is doing this dont you? He had a publicist and his goal in life is to be a allstar. Whens the last time a allstar averaged 8pts? Never. Thats why mobley has to "get his" even if that means ming is wide open.

griffin=:clap: 
ming=:clap: 
cuttino=:hurl:
boki(shhh!dont let it get out he grew 2 inches,now 7'0)=:clap:
kenny=:rocket: 
steve=:clap:


----------



## cas (Dec 10, 2002)

i think they should move Francis to SG and trade Mobley for a pure, unselfish PG.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*If steve didnt hit that game winner,Im almost positive mobley would be packing his bags.*
Aren't you the one posting that Mobley will be traded regardless? So what then, does "Steve hitting a game winner" have to do with it?

*Eddie jones went off,(and cuttino guarding him no less).Dont just look at points,jones had 6 steals,10 rebounds,wouldnt you rather have him than cuttino?*
Me? Oh, I'd MUCH rather have a guy that will play MAYBE 2 more years and is in the downslope of his career, than a young guy. But that's just me 

And I'm SURE that's how that conversation would go. Just continue to bash Rudy, he has 2 more championship rings than you'll ever see.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

IMO, what the Rockets really should do, is bring Mobley off the bench. To me Mobley plain and simple is a very good backup. His size hurts him when he's a starter, defensively, and he doesn't believe in patience and more passing offensively, period. He has great energy though and can flat-out score. He will be one of the best sixth-man in the league. The Rockets needed him to start last year because they didn't have anyone who could score consistently besides Francis. With Yao in the SL, it'll work better for the team (and Mobley) if Hawkins' the starting SG (He worked well with Yao) and Mobley comes off the bench.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> IMO, what the Rockets really should do, is bring Mobley off the bench. To me Mobley plain and simple is a very good backup. His size hurts him when he's a starter, defensively, and he doesn't believe in patience and more passing offensively, period. He has great energy though and can flat-out score. He will be one of the best sixth-man in the league. The Rockets needed him to start last year because they didn't have anyone who could score consistently besides Francis. With Yao in the SL, it'll work better for the team (and Mobley) if Hawkins' the starting SG (He worked well with Yao) and Mobley comes off the bench.


A very good idea... but I'm sure Mobley won't like it, and will complain about it to no end.

Mobley is instant-offense-always-looking-to-shoot, which makes for a very nice bench player...

If I was in charge of a rotation... I would make it so very rarely did I have the three of them on the floor together, but always have two of them in.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> I guess rudy really is the problem after all.


You got a point in many things you say cat, but your eternal obsession with Rudy and this "I am so much smarter than all of you" attitude will make people don't take seriously.
Anyway, I do think trading Mobley could be a good solution, but we have to remember this guy, in spite of all his flaws, can be a consistent 20 ppg player, so we shouldn't get rid of him to get the first crap any team offers us, but think about what we really need and if it's worth trading him or not. For example, like somebody posted already, trading him for a pure PG and moving Francis to the SG could be a nice thing, the only problem would be that Francis could never ever defend a tall SG and they'd kill us. We could also trade him maybe for a pure SF (we only have one so far) or for a more all around team player SG.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> For example, like somebody posted already, trading him for a pure PG and moving Francis to the SG could be a nice thing, the only problem would be that Francis could never ever defend a tall SG and they'd kill us. We could also trade him maybe for a pure SF (we only have one so far) or for a more all around team player SG.


I've always thought Marko Jaric would be the best reasonable fit to play next to Francis.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

I've never seen him playing actually, so I can't really tell what I think about, what kind of game does he play?
Anyway, even if he's or can possibly be a good pair for Francis, he's still a rookie so I wouldn't trade a consolidated player like Mobley for him; maybe for Jaric and somebody else?


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

What do you think about some kind of all around, good defensive player for the SF position like Shane Battier for example? I know this year he isn't doing great so far but he got good fundamentals, and work ethic and he's a solid player, I believe he could be a good fit.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>catandkennysuck</b>!
> 
> griffin=:clap:
> ming=:clap:
> ...


Nachbar is now 6' 10 1/2. The other game he was standing next to Eddie and yes Eddie is a legit 6'11 and Boki was about 1/2inch shorter


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

after last night's game against the pacers, its been proven, pass the ball to Yao more and we win, its that easy


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> What do you think about some kind of all around, good defensive player for the SF position like Shane Battier for example? I know this year he isn't doing great so far but he got good fundamentals, and work ethic and he's a solid player, I believe he could be a good fit.


Wow. Are you a psychic???? We got what you described in Posey!!!


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Wow. Are you a psychic???? We got what you described in Posey!!!


Hehe...well I just tried to make a suggestion I thought it was reasonable and a good fit for the Rox to make the team more balanced; I didn't think about Posey because I never saw him playing but he seems exactly the type of player I was talking about, I really hope he'll do a great job in the team.
By the way...I bet from now everybody here are gonna take any suggestions I make really seriously huh?? hehe!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> 
> 
> I've always thought Marko Jaric would be the best reasonable fit to play next to Francis.


since when????


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> since when????


Since before the draft, when it was basically a given that they were taking Yao.

I posted it on nbadraft.net periodically ever since. A tall pg/unselfish sg.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Since before the draft, when it was basically a given that they were taking Yao.
> ...


You sure youre talking about jaric and not Welsch????
Jaric was drafted in 99 by the Clippers and they signed in the offseason, or you were saying that we should get him via trade??


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> You sure youre talking about jaric and not Welsch????
> Jaric was drafted in 99 by the Clippers and they signed in the offseason, or you were saying that we should get him via trade??


Yes. I was saying they trade for his rights before the Clippers signed him... and once they signed him, I thought it'd be best to trade for him as soon as allowed.


----------

